# 'The Little Engine that Could' OBS Engine Knowledgebase



## Daniel (8/12/16)

OK , well seeing as the feeding frenzy is imminent thought I'd start this little thread for those interested in builds , the wicking part is real easy  Just copy/paste below and away you go! 

Mod Used : VGOD 150W
(W)attage/(TC)/(M)ech Mode : W
Watts & TC : 30-40W
Coil Type : Dual Kantral 26g
Wick : Cotton Bacon V2
Wraps : 6
Ohms : 0.44
Juice : Wiener Vape Co 'Tail Chase'​I like semi restrictive LHs , so the airflow is about 3/4 open , drag is very smooth with and almost 'steam engine' type feel (get it OBS Engi.... nevermind). This is my very first time going over 35W , so I bit the bullet and cranked it to 40W and WOW , nice dense clouds and the flavour is very nice can taste the Lemon inhale and the milky frothiness exhale ....

Well that's my quick take and build. Please try and keep the format (I'm OCD like that). Pictures will also be great. 
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------

